# Jeremy Prickles.



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

A little video of Jeremy having a little treat and a run around (I would have had him annointing but by battery died )

Jezza hog. - YouTube


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awww hes beautiful  his face is much lighter than my little Roses. 

I will up load some photos of hedgie no 2. later that I collected from Faith over the weekend


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG so cute  i love hedgies one day i will get one (when i have the funds lol)


----------

